# Site General > General Herp >  How Many Reptiles Do You Have?

## Jay_Bunny

I was wondering how many individual reptiles all of you have.

I have:

0.1 Snow Corn Snake

0.1 Hypo Tangerine Leopard Gecko

That makes 2 reptiles.  :Smile:

----------


## Snakeman

i just 3 have snakes

1.0 "normal" BP
0.1 blood python
0.1 carpet python

----------


## JLC

Just three here... 


1.0 bearded dragon
1.0 cape gophersnake
0.1 het caramel BP  :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have 11 ball pythons and 1 leopard gecko

----------


## JLC

What about folks who have more than 150???  :Razz:

----------


## Freakie_frog

There ain't many of them on here.. LOL

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I want to see if anyone actually has that many. There probably are, but not many. I am saving up money to build a snake rack so I can have more snakes.  :Smile:

----------


## Spaniard

5 Ball Pythons Here

----------


## lord jackel

Shhhhh don't tell the wife...I have 30. :Wink:  

23 Balls (and growing in about 7 days  :Smile:  )
1 Carpet
3 Bearded Dragons
1 Golden Tagu
2 Day Geckos

----------


## mlededee

somewhere around 80. 

31 ball pythons, 1 leo, 1 tortoise, 1 anole, 3 gargoyle geckos, 1 chahoua, 2 leachies and somewhere around 8.30 cresteds plus some unsexed juvies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## muddoc

I didn't vote, because I don't fit in any category.  But, we have 5 Nicuraguan Boas, 4 Corn Snakes, 3 Kenyan Sand Boas and over 149 Ball Pythons.

----------


## lillyorchid

4 BP's, 1 Blood, 1 Corn, 1 Boa, 1 JCP.
*a few more BP's coming soon.  :Smile:

----------


## SatanicIntention

16+ Ball Pythons
1 Common Boa Constrictor
1 Leopard Gecko
2 Female Crested Geckos
1 Gargoyle Gecko
1 White's Tree Frog
1 Albino Clawed Frog
2 Fire Bellied Newts

----------


## BiG~PUN

Newb question, but when you list your reptiles like so "0.1.0" what is the count? I assume the example meens: Male.Female.Unkown.

----------


## dalvers63

Since I'm limited on space, I only have 20 snakes at the moment. 11 balls and the rest a misc collection. 

Also have some cornsnake eggs that should hatch within 2 weeks and 5 bp eggs due to hatch around May 20th    :Sunny:

----------


## Snakeman

> Newb question, but when you list your reptiles like so "0.1.0" what is the count? I assume the example meens: *Male.Female.Unkown*.


yup

----------


## BiG~PUN

Thank you Snakeman. I have only one male normal bp. When i move out, many, many, more.

----------


## MeMe

I have 9. for now....  :Devilish:  bwahahaha...

6 bp's, 2 corn's, and a redtail boa.

----------


## lord jackel

> Newb question, but when you list your reptiles like so "0.1.0" what is the count? I assume the example meens: Male.Female.Unkown.


1.0.0 = Male
0.1.0 = Female
0.0.1 = Unknown

The number is the QTY of each sex

 :Smile:

----------


## panthercz

Right now, 
4 ball pythons
1 corn snake
1 pueblan milk snake
2 retf
4 panther chameleons (had over 40 breeders at one point)
1 uromastyx

----------


## tmlowe5704

0.12 normal BP
2.1 het albino
1.0 het axanthic
1.0 het pied
1.0 pastel
0.0.1 red eared slider

----------


## modfrogg

2:2 ball pythons
2:1 corn snakes
1:0 bearded dragon
0:0:1 green tree frog
 :Saber duel:

----------


## Sausage

1 BP
2 Cresties

and I will be getting a GTP soon.   :Smile:

----------


## green_man

I have 10  :Smile: 


5 dumeril boas
1 bci
1 long tailed boa
1 amazon tree boa
1 leopard gecko
1 african fat tailed gecko

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

0.50 bp's 
5.10 boas/ used to have many more a couple months ago. 
1.1 bearded dragons
?.? savannaha monitor
0.2 res turts
and a ton of bearded dragon eggs in the bator.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

3 boas
3 leos
and 1 more boa on the way

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Hey new around the site and thought I would join.
1.4 Normal Ball Pythons
1.0 Pastel Ball Pythons Possibly 1.1 in the next couple days
3.1 Het albino Ball Pythons
and soon to come 5.5 ch baby balls
1.1.2 Bearded Dragons
2.2 boas
1.0 carpet python
2.4 leopard geckos
1.0 cal king
0.1 HWY 277 Grey Banded King
0.0.1 Savannah Monitor
1.0 Chuckwalla
and still growing.

----------


## Ginevive

3.4 BPs (soon, 0.1 more; gotta pick her up.)
1.0 BCI
1.0 Corn

So, 9!

If amphibians can be included: 
2.3 clawed frogs
0.1 horned frog

That would be a total of 15 (16) herps for us here.

----------


## ECLARK

2 reptiles is not enought, its a good start and hope you can add to your collection.  :Good Job:  


> I was wondering how many individual reptiles all of you have.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 0.1 Snow Corn Snake
> 
> 0.1 Hypo Tangerine Leopard Gecko
> 
> That makes 2 reptiles.

----------


## Holy Balls

We have ( 3 ). Below

----------


## ZEKESMOM

I have:

1.o ball python
2.0 cresties
0.1.2 leopard geckos
0.1  rose tarantula

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I have 17 at the time. Assorted snakes, tortoises and a lizard. :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I have:
> 
> 1.o ball python
> 2.0 cresties
> 0.1.2 leopard geckos
> 0.1 rose tarantula


tarantulas are reptiles?? :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## syclone

I have 6 ball pythons and one bearded dragon.
can't wait to get more though

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Around 35 and breeding season is just getting going!  :Snake:

----------


## Aric

We have 

12 Bps
1 Carpet Python
2 Andean Milksnakes
1 Cornsnake
1 Leo
1 Blue Tongue Skink
1 Bearded Dragon

and that number grows quickly.

----------


## Beardo

As of right now, I only have:

1.1 Leopard Geckos
1.0 Green Tree Python
1.0 75% Diamond x 25% Jungle Carpet Python

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Is it just me, or did one of my options go away. I could have sworn I put a 150+ on there. *scratches head*

----------


## mlededee

i dunno if the 150+ option was ever there or not, but i just added it in for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Nippy

I've only got 7, all snakes.
The Dumeril's, one ball, jungle carpet, Brazilian and GTP are all girls.  One ball and the Kenyan are boys.

----------


## rabernet

Fifteen ball pythons, a crested gecko and a leopard gecko!  :Smile:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thanks!   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## ivylea77

13 Ball Pythons
1 Hogg Island
1 KSB
4 LTR's
12 Corn Snakes

----------


## JimiSnakes

I have 43, all boas!

35 babies
10 adults
8 sub-adults

----------


## Zinger333

Well i have;

1.1 panther chamelons
1.1 lepoard geckos
1.1 het piedball ball pythons
0.1 normal ball
0.1 GTP

----------


## Emilio

I just have ball pythons, eleven soon to be twelve.

----------


## Mina

I have 3 snakes:

1 male BP, Dax
1 male striped ghost cornsnake, Toby
1 male coastal rosy boa  
And:
1 female hingeback tortiose, Shelly

----------


## sweety314

20 (w/one of them being MIA until I can unpack all the moving boxes.  :Embarassed:  )


1.1 het albino balls (8/06)
1.1 het pied balls (2005)
3.1 normal balls (??)
1.0 Leucy TX ratsnake (4/06)
2.0 corns ('05, '06)
0.1 albino Nelson's milksnake ('06)
0.1 anery Kenyan sand boa ('06)
3.2 Colombians of either normal or various morph hets (adult to '05s)
1.0 Stimson's python ('06)


MIA: SD retic ('05)


Looking at maybe getting some leo geckos and/or beardies, but for now, the snakes are the only herps...Everything else that is >2 legs is a furry.  :Very Happy: 

RuLyn

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Not enough  :Wink:   according to me too many according to my hubby  :sploosh:  

I have 12 for now but will not stop there.

----------


## Purrrfect9

I've got 6 here
2 BP's
2 Leopard Geckos
1 Bearded Dragon
1 Panther Chameleon

----------


## twiztard

I have :

Snakes
0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
1.0.0 Irian Jaya Carpet Python
0.0.1 Butter corn snake
0.1.0 Anery Corn 
0.1.0 Leucistic Texax Rat snake
0.1.0 African House snake

Lizards
1.0.0 Leopard Gecko
1.3.3 Viper Geckos

Total Count 14  :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

Uh oh, I need to update mine!

+ 0.0.1 Anery corn

----------


## CeraDigital

I have the following, from my collection (not co-owned):

Reticulated Pythons:
1.0 White Phase Albino 
1.0 Super Tiger 
0.2 Het. Albino 
0.1 Tiger Het. Albino 
0.1 Normal

Ball Pythons:
1.0 Mojave 
1.0 Graziani Pastel 
1.0 Het. Piebald
2.0 Normals
1.0 Het. Genetic Striped
0.7 Normals
0.1 Blonde Pastel
0.1 Spider
0.1 Het. Albino

Ringed Pythons:
2.2 Banded
0.1 Striped

Morelia species:
2.1 Coastal Carpet Pythons
3.2 Barneck Scrub Pythons

African Rocks:
2.0 Classic Patternless
1.0 Broad/Wide Striped Patternless
2.0 Twin Striped Patternless
0.13 High Quality Normals
0.2 Het. Patternless
A couple other males and Females, being kept secret around for now  :Twisted:  

The hatchling African Rocks I'm raising for now till I pick out the keepers...
9.22

EDIT: Whoops, forgot the Anacondas  :Razz:  

2.3 Green Anaconda's
0.1 Yellow Anaconda's

----------


## steveo

atm i have 
1.4.1 Leopard Gecko
0.1 Tokay Gecko
1.0 Royal Python
0.1 Jungle Carpet
and 14 potential baby leos cooking away in the incubator  :Very Happy:

----------


## jjspirko

OK you asked for it, and I don't think I have ever made this list before online.  I have 40 animals at present all snakes, no lizards, turtles, etc.  What can I say I am a snake kinda guy,  :Snake: 

4.9 Red House Snakes  (Lamprophis maculatus)  
1.2 Striped House Snakes (Lamprophis linitus) 
2.2 Cape House Snakes 2 are het amel (Lamprophis capensis) 
1.0 Transvaal Phase Cape House Snake (Lamprophis capensis) (I am so looking for a female)
0.1 Hybrid House Snake Olive x Cape (het amel)
1.0 Dumerils Boa 
1.1 Lavander Corns
0.1 Reverse Okeetee Corn
0.1 Madagascar Cat Eyed Snake
1.0 False Water Cobra
1.0 Red Sided Garter (WC from Kansas)
0.1 Jungle Carpet Python
1.1 Spotted Pythons
0.1 Red Bull (het amel) 
1.2 Taiwan Beauty Snakes
1.0 Egyptian Diadem Snake 
1.0 Black Milk Snake 
1.0 Texas Rat (WC from my back yard)
1.0 Trinket Rat

Scary thing is I did that all out of my head and I don't think I missed a one.  Of course today is feeding day so that helped,

Oh yea and I had 1.0 Mangrove Snake but gave him away, to fricken psyco for me to deal with.  :Taz:

----------


## daniel1983

My collection is 'fluid' at the moment.....but right now....

The main part of the collection:
0.0.3 Storr's Monitor
1.0 Ball Python
1.0 Veiled Chameleon
1.1 Children's Pythons

On the way out:
1.1 Coastal Carpet Pythons
1.1 Brazilian Rainbow boas
0.1 Ball Python

On the way in:
0.0.2 Storr's Monitors

----------


## Argentra

Geez...you guys are making me jelous!

I currently only have two reptiles: my little female normal BP, and my adult male leo. Once upon a time, I would have been able to claim three more, but now I live in a small apartment with my beloved who has placed a pet limit on me.  :Sad:  It's for our own good...but I still wish I could have a few more right now.

Well, at least I was able to get the much wanted BP...and someday I will add the VERY much wanted BlueTongue Skink (I just hope they go down in price by then).

----------


## Sasquatch Art

1 Sav Monitor
1 Bearded Dragon
2 Blood Pythons
1 Burmese 
8 Balls...(soon to be more though)

----------


## Reptilian

I have four snakes

2.1.0 Corn Snakes (2 classics and 1 anery)
0.0.1 Ball Python (Normal)

Next Purchase, possibly a bearded dragon or an Amber Cornsnake and an Striped Amel Cornsnake.  I haven't decided.

----------


## KYSHA

5 balls and 1 borneo(Me and my boyfriends' snakes)

----------


## EMH

I have: 
4.12 normal bp's
1.1 het albino bp's
1.1 Brazilian rainbow boas 
0.0.1 waxy frog
1.0 corn
0.1 jungle corn
0.1 bearded dragon 
0.0.3 crested geckos 

and many more coming

Eric

----------


## Rocky

100 something lol....


Ball pythons, white lipped pythons, retics, barneck scrubs, hognoses, rhino iggy, green iggy.....

----------


## recycling goddess

hmmm just reptiles?

okay i have one ball python here and 6 at adam's house.
one hog island boa cross
4 corn snakes
1 king snake

3 anoles
2 firebelly toads (are they reptiles? i think not)
1 chameleon

of course that's just tip of the 'pet' iceberg in our home

----------


## recycling goddess

> Just three here... 
> 
> 
> 1.0 bearded dragon
> 1.0 cape gophersnake
> 0.1 het caramel BP



oh wow, i learned something new about you today!

----------


## harfieldthethirsty

one very spoiled female ball, maggie.

----------


## Fuyu Hanabi

16 here...which include..

1.0 Bearded Dragon
0.0.1 Brown/Cuban Anole
1.0 Crested Gecko
4.1 Corn Snakes
1.1 BPs
0.1 Dumeril's Ground Boa
0.1 Albino California King Snake
1.0 Nelson's Milk Snake
1.0 Kisatchie
1.0 Prairie King Snake
1.0 Trans-Peco Rat Snake 


thats all of them...with another crested and corn to come this summer.


regards,
Hanabi(Fireworks)

----------


## liam

1 yaaaaaaaaaa. but hes mine muhahhah. o BP ofc.

----------


## aubrey

At the moment 2.1 normal ball pythons, but hopefully a gorgeous male spider coming soon!

----------


## Holbeird

> okay i have one ball python here and 6 at adam's house.


That sounds like a good idea. I'll start keeping some of them at adams house  :Wink:  I'll buy em, have him watch em, feed em, and even breed em for me. While he's at it maybe he can advertise em, and sell em too. Then just send me the profits of course  :Wink:  .....nevermind then I wouldn't get to play with all the pretty snakes.

----------


## liam

adam has turned into a object  :Surprised: . hehe, i wouldent want to let someone else look after my snake, i wouldent get the pleasure of handling and looking at it  :Smile:   :Rock on:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I have 11 ball pythons and 1 leopard gecko


Ok so mine has gone up I now have 23 balls (paid for) and one leo

----------


## Laooda

I don't have that many fingers and toes.  (to count on)...?  Get it???   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


 :sploosh:

----------


## Ginevive

3.5 BPs. 1.0 BCI. 1.0 Corn. 
Amphibians: 0.1 horned frog; 2.3 clawed frogs.
10 reptiles; 16 herps!

----------


## Ladydragon

2 male corns at the moment - 1 ghost & 1 bloodred

getting two bp's for my b-day! 100% het pied pair whoohoo

----------


## SilverWolf

Between the bf and I we have 25.

2 Ball Pythons
4 Corn Snakes
2 Blue Tongue Skinks
4 Crested Geckos
3 Tokay Geckos (one being a new hatchling)
2 Bearded Dragons
2 Mali Uromastyx
5 Collard Lizards
1 Sulcata Tortoise

And I'm sure more will be added later this month after the 2 day reptile show in 2 weeks. lol

----------


## Argentra

Ahh, I see someone who has BTS's. I am going to bombard you with Q's SilverWolf! That is now my "I am going to own one someday" pet.

I have taken care of a pair of them before at the zoo, and I've done a ton of reading, but just wanted to know what an established owner does and thinks.
What type of enclosure is best? I have a 55gal tank, but heard that they might be too high.
What substrate works well?
and most importantly: Where can I get one for a reasonable price and from a good source??
If you wish you can priv message me the answers to save thread space.
Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## catawhat75

8.19 Ball Pythons and one more coming in late fall
0.1 Macklott's Python
0.1 Red Belly turtle
0.0.1 Red Eye Tree Frog
0.0.1 Tiger Leg Monkey Tree Frog
0.1 Savanah Monitor
1.0 BTS


Argentra, try bluetongueskinks.net  :Cool:  all BTS, all the time.

----------


## Argentra

Heh, cool. Musta missed that place in my searches.  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## zombiesatemyspleen

1 Nile  Monitor
1 Red-tail  Boa
1 Ball Python 
2 Plated Lizards
2 Red-eared Sliders

----------


## LadyOhh

:eek:  I just passed the century mark....

----------


## DragonBalls

> :eek:  I just passed the century mark....


Is that your age, IQ or temperature???  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

WOW!!!  That's a lotta herps!!!  I'd hate to have your electric bill!!

----------


## Sausage

> :eek:  I just passed the century mark....


This calls for a celebration! Get the champaign!   :Carouse:

----------


## bbsc

I have 2.1 adult ball pythons and 4 new hatchlings so 7 in all.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

ALOT(Thats what my wife says)

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

> I have 43, all boas!
> 
> 35 babies
> 10 adults
> 8 sub-adults


uhhh....you might have 53... :Cool:

----------

Tash (08-13-2015)

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

I have 8 ....and my category is winning ....yay !!!!!!!!!


1.0 Costa rican boa is left off of my python-only signature.

----------


## DrLew

Not ENOUGH!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Mischke

I have about 120+ leopard geckos.

----------


## Crusader71

2JCP, 2 GB Kings, 4 Corns and 2 Leo Geckos

----------


## nixer

> ALOT(Thats what my wife says)


thats funny i get told i have too many! and i need to get rid of some

----------


## blackcrystal22

14. :]

----------


## Lucas339

wish i could revote.  i just bumped up a few brackets.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> wish i could revote.  i just bumped up a few brackets.


Yea me too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucas339

> Yea me too.


ummmm yeah you jumped up like 5 brackets with your shopping spree you just had!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> ummmm yeah you jumped up like 5 brackets with your shopping spree you just had!!!


What you think that its.. I got more coming from NERD tomorrow.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucas339

> What you think that its.. I got more coming from NERD tomorrow.


man you are on a roll!!!

----------


## kman7183

just five, to many choices to decide what's next.
0.1 blk back ball
1.0keetee corn
0.1 anery corn
0.1 mbk
0.1 brb

----------


## Freakie_frog

> man you are on a roll!!!


NAAA I just have an addiction.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dizzy

I chose the 11-15 bracket because my number 11 is more than half paid off, so I see her as mine at this point. Only a couple more weeks till she's in my possesion. lol

----------


## Reptile Man

Three right now
1 ball python
1 beardie
1 anole

hopefuly a brb coming my way

----------


## sweety314

Hmmmmm....however long ago I answered and voted in this poll, I was in the 16-25 category. What ACTUAL count, I don't know..unless/until I find my reply, but we're now up to 30, so I'd be in a diff. category bracket.

We now have:

14 balls, 8 RTBs (3 are Dec. babies), corn, LTR, KSB, albino Nelson's milksnake, lav albino retic, Stimson's python, and the two yellow anacondas of Hiss 'N Slither.

*And a partridge in a pear tree*  :sploosh:

----------


## Kryptonian

I currently have 42 reptiles soon to be 43 I am getting a het albino fm bp in a week, plus I dont know if inverts are included in this.if so then 46 soon to be 47.

I have 12 ball pythons

male spider - Zoltan
Male pastel - Cyrus
male normals - cooties , koa , rebel , and one that needs a name that is pos het clown.
female pastel - Isis
female normals - Desire, Seqouia , Kamea , Exotica, and one that needs a name

1 c.turneri female gecko - no name
10 leopard geckos all diffrent morphs
females - tequila,chaquita,cleo , lolita,nevadaand 2 that need names
males - diego, amigo and one that needs a name

9 corns 
males normal - harley, anery a- matrix, hypo- Z, snow-Lex, 
females - ghost- Mystique, amel - precious, high white amel - Noel, anery - Saphira, creamsicle - Xaria.
male albino jungle corn - tarzan
male honuran milksnake - Krypto
male goins king - Fiero
female orange kenyan snad boa- Ashaki
female bci - aurora
male bci - Rev (aka, jerk, a** hole)
female dumerils boa - no name
male jcp - stang

2 male bearded dragons - Nitro and one that needs a name 

2 rose hair tarantulas
1 curly hair tarantula
1 chocoa golden knee tarantula

----------


## Freakie_frog

See I'd need to vote again cause my number changed again today.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sweety314

*Whew* I'm still in the same category.....but still only 13 to go before I'd have to change again.... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :sploosh: 

Got two more last night at the herp soc mtg. As it was the first I've ever attended...Hmmmmmm I wonder if this is a new trend. ????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## aalomon

lol, hadnt counted in a while. I have:

2.8 Corn Snakes
0.1 Honduran Milksnake
1.0 California Kingsnake
1.1 GBK x Albino Nelson's Milksnake
1.1 Black Racers
1.2 Southern Ring Neck Snakes
0.1 OFTS
1.2 Brazilian Rainbow Boas
0.1 Yellow Anaconda
6.9 Ball Pythons
0.2 Green Tree Pythons
1.0 Coastal Carpet Python
1.0 Burmese Python
1.1 Reticulated Python

----------


## Louis Kirkland

*2 many!!!*  :Surprised:

----------


## jere000

i have 2.3 bci now i had 3.5 1.2 trio of poss het snows recently died

----------


## halfwaynowhere

Combining mine and my sister's, we have 25. 

5.5 corn snakes
0.1 leopard gecko
0.2 bearded dragons
1.1 crested geckos
0.2 red tail boas
1.1 california kingsnakes
2.0 mali uromastyx
0.1 ball python
2.0 argentine B&W tegus
0.0.1 tortoise

that's assuming I remembered everyone, lol.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

15 Ball Pythons of various morphs. Thats it for now. Until i have more eggs of course. Then its a battle to decide what to hold back since i love em all!

----------


## Capt._Howdy

i have 44 reptiles i have 
12.10.17 bearded dragons 
1.1 ball pythons
1.1.1 crested geckos

i think i cant remember lol i havent counted them in a while

----------


## Bobsean

Aw there is one person with Zero reptiles...

----------


## anendeloflorien

Well, I just finished cutting back a bit (back in school so not nearly as much time as I would like to have to spend on the snakes) so now I am down to:

1.1 Python Brongersmaii
1.0 Python Curtus
1.1 western hognose
0.1 tricolored hognose
1.0 White sided bull
1.0 albino cal king
and 24 balls of mixed morphs  :Very Happy: 

Should be gettin a pair of SD retics soon but that's gonna be it for a while lol.

----------


## NathanP

2.0 Normal Ball Pythons
0.1 Nicaraguan Boa.

Soon to be 1.1 Burmese Python  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## PyramidPythons

I'm up to five Corn snakes and two normal Ball Pythons.  I never thought I'd have that many snakes, but I'm addicted and still want more.   :ROFL:   I wasn't much of a lizard person until I looked up Viper Geckos from another thread's suggestion.  Those little guys are absolutely adorable.  So...I may have to get me one of those in the future.  lol.

----------


## DarkComeSoon

I only have 2 and I'm probably going to get a borneo short tail python and stop.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

6  :Very Happy:  4 slitheries, a dragon, and a gecko.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> I only have 2 and I'm probably going to get a borneo short tail python and stop.


 :Good Job:   :Good Job:  BSTPs are my fav snakes EVER!

----------


## natorgator

pastel rtb 
rainbow boa 
carpet python 
beauty snake
b/w tegu
savanna monitor  
mojave ball python 
1.1 het for albino balls  
leopard gecko 
2 salmon pink bird eaters 
macklots python 
dumerils boa 
pastel ball python
yellow anaconda   
black pine snake ! and more to come  :Smile:

----------


## SnakeGirl3

Mine are listed in my siggy, less the 3 50% possible het albinos I have for sale.  :Wink:

----------


## illini4x4

Just 3, BP, BCI, and Cali King

----------


## Matt94rocks

20 and 4 tarantulas and I'm 14!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

42 ball pythons and a garter snake.

----------


## Bunnygirl

6 is my grand total.
0.2 leopard geckos (0.1 normal, and 0.1 SHTCT)
1.0 Gargoyle Gecko 
1.0 Schnider's Skink
1.0 Panther Chameleon
0.1 Pinstripe Ball Python

----------


## Eventide

I have 19 total.

10 BPs (not including two that aren't here yet)
1 GTP
1 BRB
3 Beardies
2 Leopard Geckos
1 Fat-tail Gecko
1 Ocellated Skink

----------


## rebeccabecca

1 fire bellied toad
2 pacman frogs
1 pixie frog
4 green tree frogs
a sav
a MHD
a s.skink
2 corn snakes
1 ball python
2 turtles
a long tailed lizard 
a anole
2 geckos got lost in the house when my tank lid had been taken apart by my son and I was at the hospital with my DD4 (dh was looking after them but he didn't realize it was broken until it was too late)
I want either a t.beauty snake or a bearded dragon for christmas :Smile: 
so 18 + 10 hermit crabs

----------


## Littlemansboids

0.5 felmale ball pythons(Cherrio,mideus,achielles,enigma,angel)
1.0 mojave male(Mojo-Jojo)
1.0 Cinnamon (Mr.Dotty)
1.0yellowbelly (Flacor)
0.0.1 Bearded dragon
And all the anoles that run around my house lol 
Btw only 15 got more growing to do  :Razz:

----------


## snakemastercanada

Boas : 
Brazilian rainbows 17 adults----40+ babies
Columbian rainbow boas 5 adults----7 babies
Rosy boas 6 adults ----8 babies
Kenyan sand boas  3 adults female
Boa constrictors 2 adults --3 sub adults
Dumerils boas 11 adults

Pythons : 
Irian jaya pythons 5 adults 2 sub adults 17 babies
Jaguar carpet python 1 sub adult
Jungle carpet pythons  11 adults--9 babies 
Spotted pythons  12 adults
Ball pythons 25 + babies 7 adults
Blood python 1 adult
Short tailed python 2 adults 
Bredls python 3 adults
Woma python 4 sub adults
Macklots pythons 6 adults-- 1 sub adult

----------


## Clementine_3

I have 7 reptiles:
1 Greek tortoise (Turtle)
4 Leopard geckos (3, Clementine, Loretta and Tim)
2 Irian Jaya carpets (Ira and Peggy Sue)

When my son is home he brings 3 more to the mix; a Corn snake (Corn Dog), Brazilian Rainbow boa (Red Snake) and a Leopard gecko (Hamster).

Add the dog (German Shepherd, Lilly) and I'm all 'full up' in my little apartment!

----------


## lance

I just have 1.1.1 crested geckos

lance

----------


## warman0712

I have 0 right now but I plan on getting a couple in the next couple years.

----------


## fishmommy

only two - a ball and a boa.
I want to add a bullsnake, another boa, and an arboreal but our electric bill is too high already :-(  maybe someday....

----------


## Quiet Tempest

..a few...



1.3 Normal Ball Pythons: Mitch, Dewshine, Ailynn
0.1 Normal het Burgundy Ball Python: Freckles
1.1 Normal het Pied Ball Pythons: Gabriel, Kyriel
0.1 Pastel Ball Python: Flora
1.0 Mojave Ball Python: Dragon
1.2 Normal Ball Python Babies
1.2 Jungle Carpet Pythons (adults): Tess, Angel, Raj
3.2 Jungle Carpet Python Babies
0.1 Amel Corn Snake: Valentine
1.0 Snow Corn Snake: Sage
1.1 Butter Motley Corn Snakes: Kuda, Nonahme
1.1 Normal Corn Snakes: Era, Epoch
10.7 Normal, Amel, & Snow Corn Snake Babies and Yearlings
1.0 Sunglow Leopard Gecko
0.2 Normal Leopard Geckos
1.1 African Fat Tail Geckos
4.0 Anoles



... 52

----------


## Falconsmith

2 Normals, RTB, and a Red-Eared Slider. Adding a pair of Pastels today.

----------


## shescountry89

I have 10!

4 ball pythons (mojave, pastel & 2 normals)
5 boas (Peruvian, Colombian, Hog Island, Dumerils, Argentine)
1 Het Granite Burmese Python.

----------


## Old_School

COLUBRIDS

1.0 Striped Hypo Lavender Corn
0.2 Hypo Lavender (Het. Stripe) Corns
1.0 Blizzard Corn
1.2 Amelanistic Zag-Tec Corns
1.2 Amelanistic Bloodred Corns
3.6 Amelanistic Corns
1.2 Candy Cane Corns
1.0 Motley Amelanistic Corns
1.2 Snow Corns
0.1 Striped Snow Corn
1.1 Amelanistic Striped Corns
2.3 Creamsicle Corns
0.1 Striped Creamsicle Corn
1.0 Albino Western Hognose
0.2 Het. for Albino Western Hognose
1.4 Motley Butter Corns
0.1 Motley/Striped Butter Corn
1.1 Motley Snow Corns
1.1 Reverse Albino Okeetee Corns
1.1 Opal Corns
1.1 Striped Opal Corns
1.1 Lavender Corns
0.2 Motley Lavender Corns
1.0 Jungle Corn
1.0 Hypomelanistic Het. Stripe Lavender Corn
0.1 Hypomelanistic Lavender Corn
1.1 Scaleless Texas Rat Snakes
0.1 Striped Snow Corn
1.1 Albino Nelson Milk Snakes


BALL PYTHONS

0.1 Super Pastel
0.1 Lesser Platinum
1.1 Het. Piebald

0.1 Wife (WC- and still very fiesty)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

22 snakes

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Since the thread was originally posted I went from the 11-15 category to the 51-100 category  :Surprised: .................how did this happen?  :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## Lolo76

> Since the thread was originally posted I went from the 11-15 category to the 51-100 category .................how did this happen?


I was just thinking... I wonder how your collections have GROWN since the poll started? For example JLC, do you still only have three?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Today, February 14, 2010, I have 16 reptiles...  :Wink: 
5.4 Ball Pythons (3 normals, 2 het albinos, pastel, mojave, black pastel and spider)
2.3 Corn Snakes (2 amels, normal, reverse okeetee, ghost)
1.0 Jungle Carpet Python
0.1 Western Hognose (still at the breeder's home)

----------


## PolishPython

I have 7 
4 Ball Pythons(Pinstripe,pastel,normal,het albino)
1 Dumerils Boa
1 Redtail Boa
1 Leopard Gecko

----------


## pancreasboy74

I have 10 snakes...
2 albino burms
2 red tail boas
6 ball pythons

----------


## bsash

I only have two monitors, a  Blue Nile monitor and a Savannah monitor.

----------


## exiled reptile

i have 13 reptiles 7 bp,s 2 bearded dragons 1 cal king 3 turtles

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

We got about 100ish here...
Balls, Crested geckos, Ackie Monitors, Carpets, Milks, Rats, a King, Gopher X Bull Hybrid, Leachie, Retics, Burm, Yellow Anaconda... Just a zoo.

----------


## LunaBalls

2 Reptiles, More Soon.
1 .1 66% Het Clown Bp
2 .1 Boa

----------


## bsash

I have five now:
1.0.0 Blue Nile Monitor
0.0.1 Savannah Monitor
0.1.0 Reduced Pattern Ball Python
0.1.0 Busy Pattern Ball Python
0.1.0 Low White Piebald Ball Python

----------


## jfreels

Cool to hear about everyones collection.  Mine is still growing.

1.0 ball python (Walle)
0.1 peruvian RTB (Eve)
0.2 leopard geckos (Lily & Nolan)
0.0.1 bearded dragon (Toothless)

This past weekend I purchsed the setup for chameleons.  I have a lot more research to do, but I got a 38 gallon habitat.  Not sure what kind of chameleons will go well in that.  (PM me any suggestions please)

I'm also looking into getting a little garbage disposal aka pacman frog.

----------


## krinklebearcat

6 BPs, 3 Corns, 2 W. Hognoses, 1 RTB, 1 tortoise

And plans to have at least 20 more  :Very Happy:

----------


## NotaMallard

I only have three snakes. Hopefully I'll be picking up another BP or two come the Tinley show.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Action Reptiles

Well I have

7.15 (23) ball pythons
5.6  (11) bearded dragons
3.14 (17) leopard geckos

A grand total of 51 and a bunch of babies on their way...  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## heathers*bps

LOL I honestly don't know for sure exactly how many reptiles I have, but I know it's somewhere between 50 - 100. I will definitely count tomorrow and post back  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jben

We have 
3.2 bp's
1.1 leos
more to come

----------


## heathers*bps

> LOL I honestly don't know for sure exactly how many reptiles I have, but I know it's somewhere between 50 - 100. I will definitely count tomorrow and post back


OK, I think I was able to get everyone

7.7 bp's
4.6 burms
3.4 rtb's
1.2 brb's
4.3 retics ( yea I'm off on that one lol )
0.0.1 GTP
0.1 prairie rattler
0.1 gaboon
0.1 rhino viper
0.1 WDB
0.1 pygmy rattler
0.1 albino monocled cobra
1.1 Puff adders
4.6 leos
1.1 tokays
2.1.1 savannahs
0.0.1 iguana
0.0.1 snapper

----------


## Warocker's Wife

we are about 75+ reptiles...but there is 3 of us....lol...
this does not count babies... or we are more like 100+

----------


## mechnut450

all snakes  got 17 total 
1 corn  
1 red tail boa 
and the other 15 are  ball ypthons.  ( 8 of them or het morphss or morphs lol )

----------


## reptilemama38

I have 11 reptiles now, but am looking for a leopard tortoise to add to our collection!  I also have 2 leopard gecko eggs and 33 bearded dragon eggs in my incubator!

----------


## alittleFREE

In the past, I had 1.1 RTB's, 2.0 BP's, 2.2.2 Leopard Geckos, 1.2 Bearded Dragons, and 1.0 Crested gecko. 

Now, I just have 0.1 Bearded dragon (and hopefully soon, 1.0 BP).

----------


## NomiGold

0... for now. MUAHAHAHAHAhahahahahaaaa. My parents think I am nuts for wanting more than one snake. I may have to show them this, just to prove I'm not crazy. Or, at least only crazy in a very good way.

----------


## reptilemama38

Tell your parents you're not crazy.  Reptiles are the best!!!

----------


## nahual

Bit more than 100 balls, 15 sulcatas and 18 gila monsters!

----------


## Bleakvoid

1.1 Normal ball pythons.

As far as additions, I want tons more pythons...couple carpets, handfuls more ball pythons, and a retic. Then a tegu and a garbage disposal frog, thinking Egyptian toad or a pacman frog.

----------


## Skittles1101

1.0 normal ball python Julius Squeezer...more to come!  :Very Happy:

----------


## blazed

mine are listed below

----------


## Plissken

Four
Corn snake, Bull snake, Ball Python and Red Tailed Boa.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Wow this is old, and when I started this thread I only had 2 reptiles. I now have 18, with eggs on the way. 20 if you count two reptiles I'm holding for a friend. So if my one gravid female (I have 2 others breeding as well) has about 5 eggs, I'm up to 25 by the summer!

----------


## spitzu

We went from 0 to 52 BPs in the past 7 months.   :Surprised:

----------


## SCWood

6 snakes and 2 Lizards

If you wanna step inside, pay admission at the door...
🐥🐥🐥🐥🐥🐥
🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔
🐕🐕🐕🐶🐶
🐱🐈🐱🐈
🐦🐤🐦🐤
🐍🐍🐍
🐊🐊
🐠
Total= 30 ❤

----------


## frostysBP

We are at 31 snakes and 12 pacmans now

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------


## Zombies Cry 2

As of now 1 Ball Python.

Over the years the collection has been vast.

Green Anoles

Garter snakes (wild caught & released)

Italian Wall lizard ( wild caught & released)

Pacman Frog

Red Ear Sliders

Tokay Geckos

Bearded Dragons

Iguanas

Fire belly Toads

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Grave digging much??  :Cool:

----------


## zookiss

About 50 ball pythons...This year I expect another 50+ babies   :Razz:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

1.1 kings
1.1 bulls
2.0 carpets

----------


## Hypancistrus

26 at the moment, not including amphibians and inverts.

----------


## Karnage Reptiles

5 Ball pythons

Karnage Royals
1.0 Yellow Belly (Leather Head)
0.1 Bumble Bee (Karai)
1.0 Het Albino  (Raphel)
0.1 Het Pied (Diamond)
0.1 Het Genetic Stripe (Bree)

----------


## redshepherd

Just four- dumeril's boa, male and female ball pythons, and a red-eared slider.

----------


## midnightLeo

Two..
1.0 lipstick albino sunglow
1.0 Enchi het. Pied 
Stalking to babies that went on sail at my local shop. Ultimately will be the next purchase.  Pastel sugar and a female Pied. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Thom Noble

We have 1 alligator lizard 
11 boa's 
2  colubrids
1 burm
49 balls (my breeders) 
5 Kenyans sand boas
50ish baby balls

I think that's everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gaiaeagle

We have 24 snakes as part of our collection. See signature for a listing. 
Also, right now, we have 30 babies, 10 balls and 20 bloods, that eventually will need to find other homes.

----------


## scalrtn

Two, both spoiled rotten.

----------


## highqualityballz

4 bps

1. Banana het pied

.1 het pied 

1. Enchi lesser leopard 

.1 vanilla scream

----------


## gameonpython

Okay, I've got:
6 whites tree frogs
3 boreal chorus frogs
2 African dwarf frogs
1 ball python
1 diamond carpet python
1 Nigerian/Saharan uromastyx 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SCWood

3 BP
1 Kenyan Sand Boa 
1 Bearded Dragon 
1 Iguana 

If you wanna step inside, pay admission at the door...
🐕
🐱
🐍🐍
🐊🐊
Total: 6❤

----------

